# Pharos shipping and duty cost



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

So, just wondering how much it would actually be to get one over. If its not over £250 i'd be tempted (kinda desperate to get my new setup)

anyone know if this site is accurate? http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/saved_calculations/view_details/185744914/

says it would be just under £250 in total


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't forget the handling fee from the courier too.

You might get lucky however and get charged no duty.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Is shipping lower for multiple Pharos?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Waddy said:


> So, just wondering how much it would actually be to get one over. If its not over £250 i'd be tempted (kinda desperate to get my new setup)
> 
> anyone know if this site is accurate? http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/saved_calculations/view_details/185744914/
> 
> says it would be just under £250 in total


Sounds like we're both at the same place right now! Kind of frustrating when you know what grinder you would like but are being held back by the unknowns over duty and handling costs!


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Southpaw said:


> Is shipping lower for multiple Pharos?


Yes looks like it. for 1 it is around 65 dollars, for 2 80


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Does it keep getting cheaper with more units ordered or is that as low as it will go?


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Does it keep getting cheaper with more units ordered or is that as low as it will go?


Maybe slightly, but not a great deal


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm laughing at myself as I say this, is a bigger box more likely to be pulled by customs for duty? By the sounds of what people have said a lot of items from the states get intercepted now. I can't think of a time when I have ever had something sent across from the states so I don't have any experience of this.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

I would presume so but I haven't really had much experience importing things from the states either


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

i was told to avoid priorty shipping as customs know these will be high value items for lots of duty. for me, anything stateside via parcelforce now gets tugged. used to import lots of surefire torches, custom and spyderco knives, dont bother now.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

VAT is 20%

Courier fee* on a small item should be £10-20

*for sorting out that vat payment.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Just saw this and got excited http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/4660182-the-iconic-orphan-espresso-pharos-conical-burr-grinder-is-coming-to-londinium-espresso

But then saw the date.... Nov 2011

I've sent them an email about it just in case


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I wonder if OE would consider a discount for a group buy? To be fair I reckon the pharos generates enough interest for them to keep the price where it is but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Well just got a reply from Londinium. Looks like OE only sell directly from their website now


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Just did a quick check... Shipping on one Pharos to UK is 65USD, for 10, it's 225USD, so 22.50USD each, a significant saving.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Just did a quick check... Shipping on one Pharos to UK is 65USD, for 10, it's 225USD, so 22.50USD each, a significant saving.


That makes things quite interesting and much more appealing even if it were to get pulled for duty.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Indeed it does. I'm pretty short on cash so won't be able to order them in bulk, but if someone else wants to I'd be more than happy to buy one off them (with a small markup depending on how much it costs to get in).


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Same here, also my wife would brew my balls if I suggested it!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Count me out as I already have one on the way, but could be a good group buy for someone to organise, I imagine deposits would be needed. And think of the airmiles on an order if that size!


----------

